# Seiko 6105-8000



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

As you Seiko diver fans know I posted a wanted for a Seiko 6105 and got some good advice but no offers of a watch. Not that I expected anyone to part with their's









So I stopped up late to see what happened to this one desribed as original with the exception of the bezel insert.

So what do you think? before I send the money, is it a good one







or not









I managed to get it in under budget, at a shade under $200 including postage from the Philippines.

Sellers Pics It would appear to be an early model with the "water proof" marked dial and back dating back to 1968.














































Any comments good or bad apreciated.

I think there might be a job for Bry on the lume.

Mike


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Mike

I have attached a close up of my 6105 for a comparison:










On your one the dial and hands do look to be original, however a bit messy.

Bezel insert will be very tough to get I can tell you that now. Hopefully your movement is in a decent order too...

One thing that would concern me is shown in the second photo - the lug holes look to be very large, through excess use. Over-large lug holes and also crown thread problems are the two worse problems which mean dump the case.! Considering that these take a 19mm springbar it is going to be hard to find a fat 19mm that fits in here snug, the worse drama is that the springbars keep popping out...

Hope this helps

deano


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Overall the watch looks very good, the case being in good nick, apart from the lug holes, they look alittle oversized, perhaps they can be refilled a lil. The dial looks original. Where's the other 6105 experts?









Is the non-hacking movement correct for that model?

Regs

Bry



deano42 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I have attached a close up of my 6105 for a comparison:
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Dean,

So I guess the question is it a viable starting point? It looks better than most at this price point.

I would have thought the lume on the dial could be done. I never noticed the spring bar holes







yes they do look a bit large can a fixed bar be put in? I would wear it on a nato. I think you have to expect a couple of issues with a 40 year old watch thats been worn.

It's the over all look of the watch I like and total originality as good as it is, is not a big issue.

Unless some can say it's a heap of crap, I think it's a case of fingers crossed and see what I end up with









Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mike,

that looks excellent to me - I prefer this slimmer case to the later chunkier one - I was considering contacting you about mine but you've obviously found one (probably nicer & more original than mine is anyway).

If the space bar holes are a bit big couldn't they be filled as Bry suggests (with chemical metal perhaps) & redrilled? They look a little large but not too bad to me to be honest - solid bars could be fitted & the chemical metal mentioned earlier would be ideal to hold them in place - trouble is you're stuck with one strap then







!.

I believe the non-hacking movement is correct for this model & I didn't think this watch had a screw down crown so crown/case threads shouldn't be a problem.

Good score


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mike, I think you got a great buy, with the exchange rate as it is 

The dial and case match, Ive seen much worse dials and hands and the signed crown is there, if its only issue is the spring bar holes then youve got a great watch...









If the SB holes are bad then a fixed bar conversion would be a great alternative


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mike,

I've seen worser state dials relumed. Markers would probably need undercoating prior to reluming





















yes to help aid the afterglow



jasonm said:


> Mike, I think you got a great buy, with the exchange rate as it is
> 
> The dial and case match, Ive seen much worse dials and hands and the signed crown is there, if its only issue is the spring bar holes then youve got a great watch...
> 
> ...


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I believe the non-hacking movement is correct for this model & I didn't think this watch had a screw down crown so crown/case threads shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Good score


Yep this is the non-hacker.

Paul good point about the crown (obviously it was too early when I wrote that or thinking about 6309s etc)...

The 6105-8000 is a push in crown, the 8110 has the push and lock lug, and the 6309 etc have the screw...

Still worth mentioning when you buy a diver or any vintage, lugs and crown.

Thanks

deano


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like it's a good find Mike







Question is are you going to leave it all original, or give it the SPA treatment


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello Mate i like that baby!These are quite rare and i think for its age that is one cool and collectable divers watch,congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks good to me







,as already said ,dial/hands should be easy to get re-done if thats what you want and the lugs could be filled or sleeved if you want to mess with them,nice find.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks all for the feedback 

As it seems to be a "thumbs up" I have, to use the phrase, Pulled the Trigger

Mike


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi mike

the watch looks lovely, possibly a replacement bezel (surprised no one mentioned it)as the 1 that is part of the 10 looks different to deanos, assuming that deanos is original, it has the bit extra on the top.

it wouldn't woory me though, it a beaut- well done for finding it









regards, john.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> , possibly a replacement bezel (surprised no one mentioned it)as the 1 that is part of the 10 looks different to deanos, assuming that deanos is original, it has the bit extra on the top.


Hi John,

Yes the watch was described as original except for bezel.

I had to pay with Paypal via XOOM as there is no Paypal in the Phillipines. I've had an E-mail saying they have picked the money up from the bank in Manilia, so it's fingers crossed time









Mike


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

the one thinng I love more than anything is the crown - that "Seiko"































































I love it....!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Just resurrected this thread to say that this watch is finally working on my wrist









When it arrived it was not running to well so I sent it off to Bry 1975 to have it relumed and may be the movement looked at.

As some of you will know, he had a few personal problems and watches were not getting done. Anyway it finally came back in Nov 07. So in Jan 08 I took it to a watch repairer, anyway after asking him if he had fixed it last week, it turns out it was still in his draw







but low and behold a couple of days later he had serviced it and replaced the worn parts.

By my calculations that's a record, some 19 months from receiving the watch and actually been able to wear it as time piece.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great news Mike glad to hear you've finally got the watch back, would love to see some pics of the Seiko


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice one Mike, pics please!









Mark


----------

